# Van Til Lectures.



## Andrew P.C. (Apr 9, 2007)

Here are audio lectures of Van Til. I will post these up in the Links section as well.


http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...=sermonsspeaker&keyword=Dr.^Cornelius^Van^Til


----------

